# latest pics



## Gijoe (Sep 13, 2018)

Latest pics. Its pretty late in the year, I'm not sure if they'll be done by October.  There's 1 pic of a leaf that broke off and I just shoved it in the ground for shits and giggles, well it took root its flowering now (last pic) I posted 1 pic of a super zoom (1000x) I took from an auto flower I harvested a month ago. the first pic is what I think is a granddaddy purple (got an unverified seed from someone)


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 13, 2018)

Beautiful stuff Joe, looks like you know what your doing! That one (3213) got a little polypoid going?


----------



## Gijoe (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks Alasgun. all natural, well water, sheep manure, willow water at rooting.  ill post more on this thread as they get more mature.


----------



## Gijoe (Sep 24, 2018)

latest, probably 3 weeks away for 6 and 4 weeks for the tall sativa purple.


----------



## Gijoe (Sep 24, 2018)

more


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 24, 2018)

Your gonna need a tobacco barn to get all that cured!

At lat.63 we dont have much of an outdoor option, i envy you!

Great job, thanks for sharing.


----------



## burnin1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Nice!  ty


----------



## Gijoe (Sep 25, 2018)

I cut a tiny popcorn bud to look at trichome colour, using a 40x-1000x magnifier. here are the pics, also, I feel they still need a couple of weeks, I'm afraid of frost and rain every day, any suggestions?


----------



## Gijoe (Sep 25, 2018)

Alasgun said:


> Your gonna need a tobacco barn to get all that cured!
> 
> At lat.63 we dont have much of an outdoor option, i envy you!
> 
> Great job, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, I'm really enjoying this grow. I'm trying to make mistakes so that I could recognize them in the future. They all recover great.


----------



## Gijoe (Sep 25, 2018)

Just a couple more


----------



## Alasgun (Sep 25, 2018)

Agribon fabric in differing weights affords some frost protection yet lets light thru, poly would keep excess rain out.
im sure someone on here has had a similar experience and maybe a better idea.
For us the agribon is an early season aid and in heavier weights an over wintering cover for strawberries, asparagus.

If the garden structure would allow you can cover in the evening and remove it in the morning.


----------



## Gijoe (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info, I'll look into it and let you know what I do


----------



## Gijoe (Oct 1, 2018)

we're looking at a week straight of rain, i put this up today to keep the girls dry,  but replacing with clear plastic tomorrow. harvesting October 15ish depending on the weather. i want at least 1 week dry, 3 days of ice water flush, then 4 days of no water. any suggestions?


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 12, 2018)

be sure to let us know how they fair the weather.


----------



## Gijoe (Oct 31, 2018)

All the ladies made it through the rough weather, I’m amazed at how delicious they smell (blueberries, some like watermelon, some like lemons) good yields too, roughly 140-180g (5-6 oz) each. There’s one hold out though that is maturing slower, so last one still in the ground. It’s turning purple and yummy looking. Enjoy the photos.


----------



## Alasgun (Oct 31, 2018)

Those are beautiful, thanks for sharing!
If outdoor growing is a regular thing for you, johnnys seeds (and others) sell tool for bending emt conduit into avout any shape to use for hoop houses. In some sections of the country they may be good for gaining a little time.


----------

